# Ranking the Bucks players, 1-15



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Journal Sentinel Bucks beat writer Charles F. Gardner ranks players on the roster based on their importance to the team this season.
> 
> 1. GREG MONROE
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/ranking-the-bucks-players-1-15-b99603571z1-337786381.html


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Middleton too low, Copeland too high


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Here's the real order:

1. Khris Middleton
2. Greg Monroe
3. Giannis Antetokoumpo
4. Jabari Parker 
5. John Henson
6. MCW
7. O.J. Mayo
8. Greivis Vasquez
9. Rashad Vaughn
10. Jerryd Bayless
11. Chris Copeland
12. Damien Inglis
13. Miles Plumlee
14. Tyler Ennis
15. Giannis's empty Smoothie King cup
16.-20. The team's water boys
21. Johnny O'Bryant


I wouldn't be surprised to see Giannis, Jabari, Vaughn, and/or Inglis take a significant leap this year.


----------

